
It costs $1,800 to get an engineering job offer - justingreet
https://beamjobs.com/blog/underlying-cost-getting-new-engineering-job
======
BlameKaneda
"Based on some rough calculations (which are detailed below) it costs the
average software engineer $1,814 and 1.7 vacation days to get one job offer."

That is, unless you're currently unemployed.

~~~
justingreet
Fair enough. In that case, it still takes time but I imagine the opportunity
cost isn't quite as high.

------
socketnaut
Calculating opportunity cost for time spent based on wages is pretty
meaningless for salaried jobs. I might make $X/hr at my day job, but I don't
actually have the ability to work an extra hour and get an extra X dollars.

~~~
mewpmewp
These are funny thoughts actually. I have full-time job and also do
freelancing. The last part is pretty flexible. I can always do more work and
later bill it. This makes everything I do in life computable in monetary
terms. I watch TV for an hour? It costs me 100usd - example, not my actual
hourly rate. And I do not really get tired of work or coding, I just really
want to watch that TV show. But it is weird to think that it costs me 100usd.
This aspect actually made me hire a cleaning service and always order food in,
because I can spend the time working instead of cooking, shopping and
cleaning. Which I of course enjoy more as well. Not only is it temporary
financial gain, but any extra time spent coding will be an investment towards
mu future to make me a better coder. Of course it is a double edged sword.
Hanging out with my girlfriend? 500usd. I also spent my last vacation fully
freelancing. Of course I have goals to achieve financial indepence asap
though.

------
scotradamus
1800 dollars for a 5+% salary bump, a new work you're interested in, and
perhaps a shorter commute. Seems worth it.

------
thorwasdfasdf
Wow: "An average developer will need to do 12 phone screens (the first stage
of the interview process) to get one job offer"

That means a lot of companies are leaving a whole lot of talent on the table.

~~~
justingreet
Couldn't agree more. The first interview is usually with a non-technical
person (like HR), so at the first round candidates are often rejected for
things that have no real bearing on job performance.

~~~
spyspy
I've had multiple calls where the interviewer obviously didn't look at my
resume beforehand and rejected me for not having enough years of work history
or previous experience of a specific technology. Both are fair reasons but
it's insulting and representative of how little they respect engineers' time.

------
asjw
Ah! The joys of a labour system where everything is about money!

It costs me nothing to get a new job and if I have to move for an interview I
could even ask a refund for the expenses...

------
rdtwo
That’s probably a low figure but yeah

------
joeblow9999
that's a bargain

